# Missing package for java/eclipse



## eternal_noob (Feb 25, 2020)

Hi,

i am using FreeBSD 12.1-RELEASE-p2 with latest packages and tried to install java/eclipse via pkg but it seems there is no such package:


```
root@xxx:~ # pkg install eclipse
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
FreeBSD repository is up to date.
All repositories are up to date.
pkg: No packages available to install matching 'eclipse' have been found in the repositories
```

The freshports site however states:


> *To install the port:* cd /usr/ports/java/eclipse/ && make install clean
> *To add the package:* pkg install eclipse



What happened to it?

PS: I didn't try to install it via ports, since i don't want packages and ports mixed because i heard bad things can happen if you do so...


----------



## T-Daemon (Feb 26, 2020)

Try again, or run `pkg update -f` or `pkg upgrade`. java/eclipse is present in the quarterly (in version 4.12_1) and latest (version 4.14) package repositories.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 26, 2020)

The package can go 'missing' if it fails to build for some reason or another.


----------



## eternal_noob (Feb 26, 2020)

T-Daemon said:


> Try again, or run  pkg update -f or  pkg upgrade. java/eclipse is present in the quarterly (in version 4.12_1) and latest (version 4.14) package repositories.


Hi,

it's only in the amd64 repository. I am using i386 and there is no such package: http://pkg0.cyb.freebsd.org/FreeBSD:12:i386/latest/All/


----------



## T-Daemon (Feb 26, 2020)

freebsd_noob said:


> I am using i386 and there is no such package: http://pkg0.cyb.freebsd.org/FreeBSD:12:i386/latest/All/


Understood. Neither it's in quarterly. As SirDice said, it can faile to build, until it's resolved no packages available.

For better analysis of future problems it's advised to ad not only the version of the used system, but also the architecture.


----------



## shkhln (Feb 26, 2020)

The port is restricted to amd64 and powerpc64; i386 was removed in r498880.


----------



## eternal_noob (Feb 26, 2020)

shkhln said:


> The port is restricted to amd64 and powerpc64


I see. Looking again at the freshports site, i see it reads: 





> *ONLY_FOR_ARCHS:* amd64 powerpc64


 I must have missed that. :/

Thanks!


----------

